# Dogwood for Smoking



## georgepat (Jun 3, 2006)

Many years ago and quite by accident, I stumbled on using dogwood to smoke meats.

The dogwood here in Va never grows very large, as it is an understory tree and most of them die as the oaks, pines and hemlocks grow larger.

The ones that I use for smoking are standing dead and very dry. Never use any that have been in contact with the ground after falling over. The tree is hard wood and in fact when you cut it down with a chainsaw, sparks can sometimes be seen. 

I cut it into short 3 inch pieces, split if necessary and when I'm ready to smoke, soak it for 30 minutes and toss it on top of your coals as usaul.

I find the flavor delicious on all the meats that I have tried. Especially good with lamb and pork.

Give it a try if it's in your area..I know you'll like it.

Georgepat


----------



## bekellog81 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Georgepat
    What would you say the flavor is?  Strong, mild, sweet, bitter?  I  am curious.  There are a few dogwood trees here in MO. I also have lots of FRESH pork.  I might try it some time.  THanks for the new idea!!!


----------



## georgepat (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi,
Sorry I didn't reply eariler but that stupid thing called work totally interfered.

The smoke from dead, soaked dogwood is a gentle, sweet smoke. Subtle, not overpowering, it is especially good on game animals such as deer, bear and turkey.

It's also good on pork and lamb, but in my opinion,  it must be used in small amounts and it has to be soaked in order to be usefull. A couple of chunks will go a long way.

Good luck if you try this and please let me know what you think about it.

Georgepat


----------



## georgepat (Jun 9, 2006)

Mmmm, Fresh pork, lots of fresh pork. Makes me think of sausage. After the pig is rendered into pieces; ribs, shoulders, butts ,hams and scrappel, and after everyone has eaten thier fill, the large chunks left over beg to be turned into something delicious. Something that will make you're lips smack together in delight.

Thats sausage my friends...SAUSAGE!

It can be prepared anyway you might want..hot, mild, or in between. It's you're choice. Be bold or be mellow, but make it.

If you want to go the whole nine yards, buy a stuffer and have a ball. If not, add your families favorite spices and then spend a delightful morning making something that will never be forgotten when it's cooked.

It's not rocket science or even the key to the De Vinchi Code (SP) but it will be a gastronomical event in you're life. One you'll never forget.

Georgepat


----------



## thomasyoung (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks, my Dogwood tree just died on me and its still standing. I was wondering if it would be any good for smoking. Now I know! 
Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## carpetride (Jul 24, 2009)

My town has a "Dogwood" festival, think the townsfolk would mind if I cut a few to try out?!  hehe

Thanks for the tip


----------

